# Dry Ice vs. Bubble (Hash)



## Blu3wid0w (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm quite new to making hash, I want to get things sorted out before harvest time. I'm trying to figure out if using the Dry Ice method of making hash in a Bubble Bag and shaking it to get kief & then pressing it is worse or better than the method of using 5 different bags, filling with ice & water and sorting through it all.

I'm really hoping to hear the Dry Ice version is better, because.. well.. it's a hell of a lot simpler, plus all I would need is a Bubble Bag and a "pollen press"

Any comments on people that use either or both methods would be MUCH appreciated. Also, if I do end up going the Dry Ice way.. what micron rating should I use? Are the lower numbers the finer hash or are the bigger numbers the finer hash. Thanks-Blu


----------



## Blu3wid0w (Feb 3, 2012)

Bump Diddly Ump...


----------



## fxbane (Feb 3, 2012)

I've done both methods and found the dry ice made an inferior product. It could be because I shook it for much too long but I ended up with an off green hash that was great for cooking with but not so good smoking. If you do use the dry ice make sure you don't go overboard with the shaking, stick with the 75 micron screen and you should be OK. The lower the number is usually the better hash but the 75 micron is fine enough for the dry ice.


----------



## Blu3wid0w (Feb 3, 2012)

fxbane said:


> I've done both methods and found the dry ice made an inferior product. It could be because I shook it for much too long but I ended up with an off green hash that was great for cooking with but not so good smoking. If you do use the dry ice make sure you don't go overboard with the shaking, stick with the 75 micron screen and you should be OK. The lower the number is usually the better hash but the 75 micron is fine enough for the dry ice.


This is very informative, thankyou. I think I'd probably stick with the dry ice method.. I've seen people shake for about 2 minutes with a 180micron bag with 2oz of good trim and come out with around 25g of nice sandy white keif. It's nice to know that the lower the micron rating the finer the hash. I REALLY dont feel like doing the water and ice method over like a half oz of trim. Not worth my time.


----------



## mudminer (Feb 3, 2012)

Everything Ive seen on the dry ice method indicates that if shaking by hand one should vigilantly watch for color change in your kiff as you approach the 5 min mark and (stop if noticed) even if no visible change occurs by then to stop at 5 min and either move to a diff location on pane, mirror or whatever before continuing to shake for a lower grade or remove what you have in your shaker and replace with fresh material. Theoreticly the same grades of hash should be able to be made with either method, you just need to stop early enough with the dry ice cause theres no water to suspend the flour fine veg while the trichs fall through the bag.


----------



## mudminer (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry didnt finish. Dry ice is also a much tidier, less time consuming and not to mention there is the benefit of instant gratification by being able to smoke immediately opposed to having to wait a couple of days for drying properly. Dry sieve is also going to be much less prone to mold from unevaporated water left by poor drying.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ultimately, I think the quality of product you use ultimately defines your outcome of your method, if both done properly. 1st, it depends on whether your using bud, trim, or both. Bud will have less plant matter than trim. 2nd, depends on your trichome size. That's why the bubble bags come in sets. Each plants resin heads are different from strain to strain, pheno type to pheno type. It has you pull through the sets of bags to see which micron grade fits your resin heads the best. It isn't per say about filtering out plant matter to only get pure hash (although yes it does do that), it's about finding the micron size to properly extract the good majority of resin glands from the plant. That's the water extraction atleast. The dry ice method is a kind of different idea. You want to find a kind of universal screen that still sifts out the proper trichome size of your plant, but still remove 60-90% of the plant matter. This is why people suggest the 180 or 220 micron size bags. Some resin glands still won't fit through the 75, 90, or 110 micron bags so you still lose more goodies than you want to lose. Honestly, too small of micron screens is probably the leading cause of over sifting and poor quality of hash overall. It takes a very well good understanding of the genetics you are working with/tric development in order to make excellent quality hash from micron screening. Best of luck to you sir!


----------



## budlover13 (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably going to try dry ice before long. Can't smoke right now but want t have a little fun.


----------



## Blu3wid0w (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like I'll be doing dry ice for sure. Especially if properly done, I'll end up with the same grades of hashish as in the water&ice method... no brainer for sure. Thankyou for all the input. Much appreciated


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 3, 2012)

If you have enogh product why not try both? Dry ice first then water. Deside what end product you like best. Water is more work and longer to dry but I know many who like it. I do dry ice cus I cook with it so it's the way I like it.


----------



## sour dub (Feb 4, 2012)

don't waste your time with the dry ice all your gonna get is a boat load of plant material that wont press well or bubble, and definitely wont be a full melt concentrate, like all good concentrates should be. its not what u want. take the time and do subcools bubble method and you'll be a happy camper. the only good use i've found for dry ice extracts is in edibles, because this type of extract retains the terpenes very well.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't say a boat load of plant material. I just ran dry ice for first time and its way fucking easier and just as good as bubble imo. Went with 90bag with for this pic. But ya if you use a higher micron and shake the shit out of it you will get green in it esp. if its bone dry material. Of course BHO is more potent. Pretty sure you can do the oven method with the dry ice kief to form it up and smoke better I'm gonna try tonight.
Also the amount I yielded compared to doing bubble was unreal and will never look back.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jun 13, 2012)

Tried cooking about 7grams of dry ice kief in oven at 220deg for 20min and it didn't form hard at all. not sure if I need to cook at higher temp. But when this hash that I cooked is smoked it seems to burn better rather than 
keif straight from the dry ice bubble bag. Guess I will experiment more.

Straight Bubble will prob be a lill better since you can separate quality with cold water flow rinsing trichomes down screens. 

My best guess is the moisture in the content. OBV. dry ice will dry all moisture out on a huge scale hence when you look at your after product it looks like dust.

With bubble its OBV. wetter and thats were the sizzling bubble comes from. 

Not sure whats better though cause each time I smoke either I'm stoned as fuck so to me easier is better...


----------



## CoralGrower (Jun 14, 2012)

I tried both and will never, ever waste my time with ice water and a drill. Dry ice method is cleaner (to a point), definitely faster, and seems to yield a whole lot more. As stated before, what you start off with has more to do with the final quality. You aren't going to obtain premium hashish from cold watering fan leaves and stems.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2012)

yeaa i would go with the dry ice method. ive done the ice/water method a few times. it sucks. lol. alotta work involved and alotta waiting. i havent done the dry ice methode yet. but i will be doing it within a week. ive talked to sum1 who recently tried the dry ice method.. and he said it was much easier (obviously) but he said in his opinion.. the dry ice method makes a more potent product.. and gives u a better final yield.. ill let you guys kno how my experience with the dry ice is.. but im 99% sure ill stick with it.. sooooo mcuh easier. =) good luck man.


----------



## Midwestmetal (Jun 16, 2012)

Blu3wid0w said:


> This is very informative, thankyou. I think I'd probably stick with the dry ice method.. I've seen people shake for about 2 minutes with a 180micron bag with 2oz of good trim and come out with around 25g of nice sandy white keif. It's nice to know that the lower the micron rating the finer the hash. I REALLY dont feel like doing the water and ice method over like a half oz of trim. Not worth my time.



Not necessarily a fact. I believe that tri's fall through bags ranging from 125 microns and lower. I have a multiple bags set up like any regular joe. Depending on the size of your tris the best hash may fall into any sized bag starting at 125 and lower. My best has is NEVER in the bottom 10 micron bag, usually it is found in the 75, but I have had some of my best tannest colored hash come out of I think a 110 micron bag. It's all about how fat, thin, and mature the matter is when you extract it through the screens. I haven't tried the dry ice method. I'm a water all the way kinda of guy. 5 gallon bucket, cheap ebay portable washing machine, at least a 5 bag set of screens, and a zip up bag to throw in there and you are set in my book. I do plan to try the dry ice method sometime in the future but I'm leery about the possibility of a lot of plant matter making it through the screen. I guess in this case fresh frozen trim would probably be the best way to avoid that green matter..... my two cents.


----------



## Midwestmetal (Jun 16, 2012)

If the yield is higher than doing the same amount of material effectively through bubble bags then you are getting too much material my friend. People who say on here they can't get quantity from bubble hash then they are crazy. Think of it this way. If you put 4 ounces (quarter pound) of dried bud and ground it up and used the bubble method. Which 5 gallon bags should be used. Also the portable washers do wonders. You don't need to mix everything with a blender or whatever you guys are doing. You should not end up with the dry weight of 1 ounce after you are all said and done. I'm not sure of the exact turn around, but I think some people expect a little too much product without using enough material. Also, running a batch 2 or three times will add to your yield and maybe make you happier...... I've never been disappointed in my product. I have 5 5 gallon bags, a portable washing machine, and a pressing screen, oh and of course a 5 gallon pail. Nothing else needed except maybe more bags between 125 and 10 to find my finest hash each time. You never quite know what bag holds the gold.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 16, 2012)

butane honey oil...simple effective quick and SSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD!!


----------



## Midwestmetal (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, also another route. That's a whole different sticky mess. Does the trick for sure.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 18, 2012)

I made some dry ice hash after my last grow, and it come out pretty nice. I only shook it up for maybe 2 minutes. It doesn't take very long for everything to discentigrate into kief size particles though. The main thing is to watch the color of the kief when you are shaking. I used a big ass mirror to shake over. Move your bag around over the top of the mirror and you will be able to see when it changes color and know when to stop. I haven't made bubble yet, because it just looks like alot of trouble to do. Plus, if you don't do it right then you will most likely not get a good yield or the quality will be shit. I think bubble is one of those things that without the right technique it just isn't worth doing. I've read from alot of people that it takes several runs to actually get the technique down, and that is alot of product to go through to figure something out. I think that I'm going to just stick to smoking flowers. Just my opinion though. Oh and I made some BHO, but I think that I did that wrong because it tasted like shit. It was pretty cool looking though.


----------



## crazyj4life (Mar 5, 2013)

I have done pretty much everything, BHO gross and I did use the highest refined on the market and still ewwwww. when it comes to oil I'm saying iso but not like most ppl do it. Rather then putting it all in a pot n mixing it up try doing it like it was BHO just let the iso run over the ganja and through a filter to get the dust and crap out of it. It's a very nice final product that is amber in color and transparent. But between water extracted with bubble bags or dry ice extraction also with bubble bags I have to say water is most def the way to go. The reason why I prefer it is not only because the plant matter will breakdown and come through the screen with all that sweet sweet sugar mmm mmm it's a shame. Besides that I think it's a mush lower quality because the THC is degraded by the crushing of the trichomes while shaking the bags. That being said when I'm low on time and have trim and small buds just building up in my freezer, I resort to using the dry ice method.....


----------



## PurpleLorax (Mar 6, 2013)

Whenever I get my next operation together(havent grown in 8 years) I'll be doing the dry ice method...a LOT of it hopefully...might try the washing machine thing once, see how it goes...but tried bubble bags back in the day, once...weworked on it for a few hours, and the yield was...depressing, lol. like the guy earlier said, it probably takes several runs to get the bubble bag style down, and thats potentially a lot of lost product, and damn sure a lot of time, to get it mastered. you want to see some dry ice hash? Google Farmer John Fourtwenty, or youtube it rather, and look at his dry ice hash yield video!!!!!! 868 grams...I think I heard them say or read from them that it came from 8-10 pounds of starting material...even if that were straight kind nuggets...thats about a 20 % yield, and the kief on his table IS NOT green... if you have that much weed to where you can afford to make hash from 10 pounds of it, you wont do much better than that with any method...and depending on how finely the straight nugs were broken down, you could probably still get .5 to 1.0 pounds of bho if you wanted to spend the time, allthough personally I'd more than likely qwiso or qweso it, actually yeah both, purge that at like 120 degrees with a fan, then mix each type with an equal weight of the kief, and work them with a rolling pin between some cellophane, folding it back onto itself, repeat, omg I think I just...anyhow yeah, DRY ICE HASH!!!WOOT! cant wait


----------



## wwfjdraw (May 5, 2013)

So what method best? I mean which one gives the most hash in the end extracted?


----------



## ~CReePeR~ (Mar 12, 2016)

Can I use Bubble hash bags for dry ice extraction?
I watched a video on youtube and the guy did the dry ice and then processed the same material via ice water method and got a shit load more hash.


----------



## Gquebed (Mar 13, 2016)

~CReePeR~ said:


> Can I use Bubble hash bags for dry ice extraction?
> I watched a video on youtube and the guy did the dry ice and then processed the same material via ice water method and got a shit load more hash.


Ive done both. Did bubble bags once and then dry ice hash ever since. And i used my bubble bags for the dry ice.

The trick with dry ice hash is use a higher micron bag like 180 or 200. I use 220. When you shake...shake hard until youbstart to see the green flecks coming through then stop. Start a new batch.


----------



## orestes (May 13, 2016)

I did a dry ice run a couple days ago and while the product is OK, I think it's the method rather than the medium that really lets the process down. All that shaking guarantees plant matter. I used a few bags as well, working up from 76 to 220. I saw no appreciable difference ebtween the 76 and the 120, though the 220 run clearly has more plant material. Neither are full melt, despite spending half an hour kneading them with a canister of boiling water. Before kneading they were all quite blonde but obviously the heat and pressure changed that





That's the 76/120 on the left, 220 on the right, and the stuff in back was cleaned off of the walls of the bucket and bags. It did not 'form' at all, though the other two sort of did. I got about 5 grams between the two lumps in front on a 36g flower run. I didn't overshake. Saved the leftovers for qwiso or something.

I'm probably not going to do dry ice again with the bucket shaking. But I think there are a lot of interesting possibilities with dry ice, and I want to figure out a less aggressive technique


----------



## smellygreenshit (May 14, 2016)

What is the yield with bubble hash ?
The other week i shook 7 grams of bud in a mason jar with ice and water for 10 min then pored mixture through bubble bags let it sit for 10 min then pulled the bags. I got basically nothing exept a litte tiny bit of 45 brown/blond color like the size of a match head. Why was the biggist yielding bag the 45?.


----------

